# Question about Ovulation Pain



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

Every month I feel ovulation pain on my right side. Shouldn't it alternate sides?


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

I always had O pains but I never paid attention to what side they were on...but I did just find out something very interesting. After having ds just a couple months ago it was discovered that I had a prolapsed bladder so I went to see a m/w that does Maya massage and she said that your uterus can be tilted to one side or the other and cause you to have O pain.

So it could just be that your uterus is tilted to your right side. She said you can feel when you O but you shouldn't have pain. So while she was doing the massage she said that she could feel that my uterus was tilted to my left side. So I guess once I start Oing again, I'll see if it is my left side that I get the pain in.

HTH!


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Most month's mine alternates--but not always.


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

90% of the time, it's on my right side only, sometimes both.


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

I had my yearly exam yesterday and asked my doc. He implied that it isn't incredibly normal to feel ovulation pain every single month. He also said that one ovary can be more dominant thus, dispelling it's eggs first and then later in life the other ovary will join in. That's why I only feel ovulation on one side.


----------



## MrsTC (Nov 18, 2005)

When I was charting to avoid after my daugher was born, I noticed I mostly felt O pains on one side.

I think it might have something to do with how things settled back in place after my births. Or how my guts and stuff are in there, if they're fuller than normal and pressing on things, making pain more evident on one side than the other...

Who knows.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I always oed mostly on my left side about 90% of the time but when I did o from the right it hurt worse and half the time if I oed from the right I would also O from the left as well within 12 hours. Most woman have a domanant side they o from.


----------



## That Is Nice (Jul 27, 2007)

I think it has to do with organ positioning. Like someone else mentioned, your uterus might be tilted or some of the surrounding organs might have some prolapse.


----------



## babymonster (Oct 1, 2007)

Mine alternates, but I have read that it is more common to feel it on the right


----------



## That Is Nice (Jul 27, 2007)

Hmmm...with all the right side pain, I wonder if the uterus more predominately tilts one way over the other?

Anyone know?


----------



## Melly24 (Mar 30, 2008)

I usually o from my right side for two cycles then my left for one then back to my right for two etc...I feel pain on both sides, but my right hurts far more then the left.


----------



## kaliki_kila (Aug 16, 2005)

I ovulate on my left side mostly and I was told by a doctor that my uterus tilts a little to the left. I do occasionally feel ovulation pain on my right side, so I know it happens from that side once in awhile. I also only get menstrual cramps on one side of my body - the side I ovulated on.


----------



## nimblemama (Dec 21, 2006)

Hmmm, interesting thread. I always have mine on the left side. I don't think I have ever felt it on my right since I have had my kids. My ovulation pain has been a lot more distinct since I had kids, too. I always thought one side functioned and the other didn't in my situation. Who knows????? It does concern me sometimes because I also have other menstrual issues such as irregular bleeding and long cycles from time to time.


----------



## rhubarbarin (May 2, 2008)

When I have O pain (most months) it's always on the left. I think my left ovary is cystic, and when I ovulate from the right it's not painful.


----------

